# Der <10Kg Race Bikes Fred



## Lefty88 (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

in diesem Fred sollten nur Race Bikes (egal ob HT, oder Fully) gepostet werden, die allesamt unter 10Kg Gesamtgewicht (RTR inkl. Pedale) besitzen!!

Cheers,

Lefty

ps: Ich fang mal mit meinem HT an..

Inkl. Pedale + Flaschenhalter 8,5Kg in "L"


----------



## ehren (24. Mai 2016)

Mein Epic 2015, 9,6 kg in XL mit Pedalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (24. Mai 2016)

5,8 kg


----------



## Jar_head (25. Mai 2016)

17 " mit FlaHa, Pedalen, Garmin-Halterung: 8,77 kg


----------



## Spaltinho (25. Mai 2016)

9,67kg
Stahlrahmen in M:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Mai 2016)

9,8 kg - Stahlrahmen in 22"




Fuhr sich aber (für mich) nicht so gut wie erhofft, darum wieder zerlegt. Bin noch am Überlegen, was ich mit Rahmen und einigen der Teile machen soll.


----------



## träk_fjul (26. Mai 2016)

9,9 komplett wie abgebildet...


----------



## fastfreddy (26. Mai 2016)

8,76 Kg mit fettem 19" Alurahmen, 2 Flaschenhaltern und Pedalen:


----------



## Jar_head (27. Mai 2016)

fastfreddy schrieb:


> 8,76 Kg mit fettem 19" Alurahmen, 2 Flaschenhaltern und Pedalen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 497188



Den Reisekoffer am Sattel nicht zu vergessen


----------



## deathmetal (27. Mai 2016)

Genaues Gewicht weiß ich gar nicht, aber irgendwo zwischen 8,5 - 9kg liegts auf jeden Fall. Incl. Pumpe, Satteltasche mit Schlauch und Reifenhebern, und Flaschenhaltern usw.


----------



## daniel77 (27. Mai 2016)

9.3kg inkl. Garmin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (27. Mai 2016)

Lefty love


----------



## LJBDuisburg (2. Juni 2016)

7kg incl. Pedale


----------



## zett78 (3. Juni 2016)

Schick!

Aber Race Bike!?


----------



## LJBDuisburg (3. Juni 2016)

Weil ohne Federgabel?


----------



## zett78 (3. Juni 2016)

Ich frage mich, ob es schon mal ein Rennen gesehen hat, oder sehen wird. 
Geht ja hier um race bikes


----------



## MTK85 (3. Juni 2016)

Auch die Reifen,  und die Lenkeruberhöhung deuten nicht gerade auf Renneinsatz hin. 
Auf der andern Seite  wurde ich schon bei Marathons  von Crosser Fahrrern abgehängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LJBDuisburg (3. Juni 2016)

Rennen kommt im August. Die Reifen sind tatsächlich nur aus Gewichtsgründen montiert, da ist schon was breiteres mit mehr Profil verbaut. Aber wo das ein Cross Bike ist weiß ich gerade nicht.


----------



## MTK85 (3. Juni 2016)

Habe doch garnicht geschrieben das es ein crossbike ist.
Ich habe geschrieben das ich bei Marathons  schon von crosser fahrern überholt  wurde.

Soll heissen,  nur weil du dünne  reifen fährst  und ne stargabel kannste ja trotzdem  schnell sein!

So und noch ganz viele emoticons die zeigen sollen das mein Kommentar  nicht böse  gemeint war.


----------



## LJBDuisburg (3. Juni 2016)

War auch gar nicht böse aufgefasst ;-)
Mit den Reifen ist man auch nur schnell und sonst...naja der Grip lässt zu wünschen übrig. Zumindest wenn die Strecke mehr als Asphalt und Schotter zu bieten hat.


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. Juni 2016)

Ich freu mich schon wenn du mit Starrgabel und den winzigen Furious Fred in Duisburg die Treppe runterfährst


----------



## LJBDuisburg (3. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt der Furious Fred ist bereits runter. Für die "Treppe" brauche ich keine Federgabel. Ich bin das Rennen bereits 2x mit Starrgabel gefahren. Ist natürlich was anderes als mit einer Federgabel aber das passt schon. Die Strecke ist technisch ja auch nicht ganz so tricky.


----------



## Sunset (3. Juni 2016)

Razorblade 29" - 8,45 kg incl. Garmin


----------



## KaiGreene (3. Juni 2016)

Mit dem Vorteil der kleinen 26" Räder ein leichtes unter 10kg zu kommen
5535g



6680g


----------



## MTK85 (3. Juni 2016)

5 1/2  kilo MTB... alter!
Ich kenne niemanden persönlich der nen Rennrad hat was in die nähe kommt. 
Selbst in der Version mit Federgabel!

Respekt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2016)

Immer wieder eine geile Kiste. Aber gerade faellt mir was auf: Starrgabel zu Federgabel sollte so 2cm ausmachen. du hast zwar Spacer unter dem Vorbau um das am Lenker aus zu gleichen, aber die Winkelaenderung merkst du auch hinten am Sattel und da ist dank Sattel-Stuetzen Kombination keine Moeglichkeit das an zu passen.


----------



## KaiGreene (4. Juni 2016)

Die Sattel Kombi ist auf Federgabel Niveau gebaut.Bei Bergrennen hab ich Sattelspitze zudem gerne weiter unten.
Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist eher der steile Lenkwinkel durch die kurze Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (9. Juni 2016)

So 8,6kg.


----------



## dvt (9. Juni 2016)

So, frisch gewogen... 9,98kg inkl. Garmin Edge 25. Passt also hier rein.


----------



## Lefty88 (9. Juni 2016)

@dvt sehr schick, klasse Bike  Jetzt noch Carbon LR und einen anderen Vorbau und es wäre für mich, direkt porno  Welche Kette fährst du denn?


----------



## dvt (9. Juni 2016)

Kette ist eine KMC X11SL.
Vorbau lässt sich leider nicht soviel machen, vielleicht tut sich was auf dem Nachrüstmarkt, wenn die neuen Scalpel Si alle diesen Vorbau nutzen.
Eine schwarze Kassette wäre noch was, aber über 200€ nur für die Optik ausgeben - nee, da warte ich, bis die XG-1199 verschliessen ist.

Ja, ein Carbon-LRS...


----------



## Lefty88 (9. Juni 2016)

Der Rahmen ist so oder so geil und das blau gefällt! Ich wollte die KMC ebenfalls fahren, allerdings ist diese mit dem original Sram XX1 Kettenblatt nicht kompatibel (Kettenklemmer). Du hast keine Probs mit dem CD Blatt?


----------



## dvt (9. Juni 2016)

Überhaupt keine Probleme. Und angeblich soll das CD-Blatt identisch zu den SRAM Zähnen sein.


----------



## volki_d (9. Juni 2016)

Cannondale F26 1:






9,6 Kg incl. Schläuche


----------



## dvt (10. Juni 2016)

So, hier mal mein China-Böller (8,99kg lt. Park Tool-Hängewaage).
Muss mal grüne Folie besorgen und ein paar rote Stellen abkleben...


----------



## vansx (10. Juni 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein China-Böller (8,99kg).
> Muss mal grüne Folie besorgen und ein paar rote Stellen abkleben...



Sehr schön, gefällt ! Stimmiger Aufbau!
gibt's ne Teileliste?

Ich persönlich würd die roten Stellen aber wenn mit schwarz abkleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (10. Juni 2016)

Schwarz ist auch eine gute Idee!

Hier die Teileliste:


----------



## AmazingM (11. Juni 2016)

9,5 kg


----------



## zett78 (12. Juni 2016)




----------



## Jar_head (12. Juni 2016)

zett78 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 502125



Was wiegt's?


----------



## zett78 (12. Juni 2016)

9,1kg


----------



## vansx (13. Juni 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Schwarz ist auch eine gute Idee!
> 
> Hier die Teileliste:



danke übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grassi (23. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei, auch wenn ich derzeit kein Racebike unter 10kg habe. Muss ich mir wohl schnell eins bauen.


----------



## zett78 (23. Juni 2016)

9,70kg fertig für Belgien am Sonntag


----------



## maik76 (25. Juni 2016)

Mein neues 9.98 kg


----------



## lukasliteville (2. August 2018)

Liteville 301 mk6 mit lefty um die 10 kg


----------



## C-Schicht (11. August 2018)

9,0kg Rahmen in L sonst wie auf dem Bild: Pedale Flaschenhalter Garmin Porteur


----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. August 2018)

bring mal meines rein.

9,4KG so wie es abgebildet ist.Den einen oder anderen Marathon hat es schon auf dem Buckel


----------



## daniel77 (13. August 2018)

Trek ProCaliber 9.8 SL, allerdings sind nur noch Rahmen und Gabel von der ehemaligen Komplettbike-Konfiguration übrig geblieben...
9.4kg


----------



## KaiGreene (13. August 2018)

Da mach ich doch auch nochmal mit...


----------



## totti38 (14. August 2018)




----------



## gewichtheber (14. August 2018)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2278199]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## josc67 (17. August 2018)

Links-gesteuerte China-Kohle mit 8,8 kg.


----------



## gpzmandel (21. August 2018)

Funworks in L Ssp 8.5kg mit Pedale.



Gruß Maik


----------



## cento (23. August 2018)

8,74 incl. tool & Garmin


----------



## moyo (11. September 2018)

6.285g


----------



## Da Anhänger (12. September 2018)

Das Haibike hat 7,4kg und der 27,5er davor liegt bei 8,1kg


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. September 2018)

Mutige Verlegung der Vorderbremse


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. September 2018)

Das ist nur unglücklich fotografiert.kommt nicht annähernd zum Reifen auch nicht wenn vorne eine Startnummer befestigt ist.


----------



## zett78 (13. September 2018)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Das ist nur unglücklich fotografiert.kommt nicht annähernd zum Reifen auch nicht wenn vorne eine Startnummer befestigt ist.


Ist bestimmt auch nicht so gemeint gewesen, dass es an den Reifen kommt.
Eher das du damit aufgrund der äußeren Verlegung irgendwo hängen bleibst!


----------



## feedyourhead (13. September 2018)

zett78 schrieb:


> Eher das du damit aufgrund der äußeren Verlegung irgendwo hängen bleibst!


Ist ja nur Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (13. September 2018)

Ja war au so gemeint das ich eher Angst hätte das die Leitung sich um nen Ast oder dergleichen wickelt/verhängt beim Fahren...


----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2018)

9,6kg damals...


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. September 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ja war au so gemeint das ich eher Angst hätte das die Leitung sich um nen Ast oder dergleichen wickelt/verhängt beim Fahren...


Nee passiert nicht bzw ist mir in den 3 Jahren noch nie passiert.

Ist eine bfo m also doch nicht nur Wasser.die mit Wasser befindet sich am fatbike.


----------



## Epic-Marathon (22. September 2018)

9,99 kg wie abgebildet (inkl. Swat-Werkzeug, Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Spritzschutz vorne und hinten)


 

 

 Bilder folgen ...


----------



## Renn Maus (25. September 2018)

moyo schrieb:


> 6.285g
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 771793 Anhang anzeigen 771792



Krasser Bikeporno!
Ein HAMMER BIKE!


----------



## switchNB (3. Oktober 2018)

Trek Superfly 9
Bei mir im Einsatz seit Anfang 2015, seitdem gab es hin und wieder kleine oder größere Updates.
Gewicht 9.350 (mit Garmin/Flaschenhalter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2018)

switchNB schrieb:


> Trek Superfly 9
> Bei mir im Einsatz seit Anfang 2015, seitdem gab es hin und wieder kleine oder größere Updates.
> Gewicht 9.350 (mit Garmin/Flaschenhalter)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 779620 Anhang anzeigen 779621


Geiles Ding!


----------



## gpzmandel (3. Oktober 2018)

Neue Laufräder 8,1Kg 


 
Gruß Maik


----------



## H.R. (4. Oktober 2018)

9,6 Kg


----------



## feedyourhead (11. Oktober 2018)

8.580g


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Oktober 2018)

9,7Kg


----------



## Andile (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin nun auch unter die Leichtbauer gegangen. Das ist mein Scalpel-Oldie. Momentan bin ich bei 9,2 kg. Es gibt noch Verbesserungspotenzial. Leider ist das Wetter zu schön zum Schrauben, da fahr ich lieber. Aber sobald es wieder regnet, wird folgendes noch gemacht:


-Tubolinos kommen rein 43 g / Schlauch (weiß leider nicht, was momentan verbaut ist. Ist noch vom Vorbesitzer und ich hatte diese Saison nicht einen Platten)

-Haero Carbon H.175 kommt rein (sollte ca. 90 g einsparen im vlg. Zum jetzigen Downhilllenker)

-leichte Griffe (19g für beide, sollte ca. 30-40 g einsparen)

-Hab nun nen Vollcarbonsattel montiert (der wiegt 96g, das sind locker 150 g zum alten Prolog Nago EVO X8)

-Werde so viele Schrauben wie möglich durch Titanschrauben ersetzen. (keine Ahnung, wie viel das an Gewicht einspart. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?)


Bin mal gespannt, wie weit ich noch runter komme.


----------



## gpzmandel (15. Oktober 2018)

Andile schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin nun auch unter die Leichtbauer gegangen. Das ist mein Scalpel-Oldie. Momentan bin ich bei 9,2 kg. Es gibt noch Verbesserungspotenzial. Leider ist das Wetter zu schön zum Schrauben, da fahr ich lieber. Aber sobald es wieder regnet, wird folgendes noch gemacht:
> 
> ...


Spar dir die Kohle und mach einen leichten Laufradsatz rein. Fährst du 2 Fach ? Umbau auf Einfach spart auch nochmal Gewicht. 
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen alten Bike.


----------



## Andile (15. Oktober 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Spar dir die Kohle und mach einen leichten Laufradsatz rein. Fährst du 2 Fach ? Umbau auf Einfach spart auch nochmal Gewicht.
> Viel Spaß mit dem neuen alten Bike.


Leider kann ich am Laufradsatz nicht so einfach sparen. Der verbaute ist der DT SWISS XCR 1.2 Ultimate Edition, mit Keramik Naben. Da findest nicht viele, die leichter sind. Außerdem wird es schnell (sehr) teuer.

Ja, fahre 2x10 XTR.
Hatte auch schon überlegt, auf 1x12 umzurüsten. Die neue XTR Schaltgruppe würde mir gefallen. (ist noch leichter als die Eagle, bisschen günstiger und man muss nicht alle Komponenten ändern). Aber die Gewichtsersparnis im vgl. zur jetzigen XTR gruppe wäre minimal und würde einiges kosten.
Werde das Thema aber nochmal aufgreifen, wenn meine Antriebskomponenten an der Verschliessgrenze sind.


Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Titanschrauben? Wie viel kann man damit einsparen (auf das komplette bike)?


----------



## feedyourhead (15. Oktober 2018)

Andile schrieb:


> a, fahre 2x10 XTR.
> Hatte auch schon überlegt, auf 1x12 umzurüsten. Die neue XTR Schaltgruppe würde mir gefallen. (ist noch leichter als die Eagle, bisschen günstiger und man muss nicht alle Komponenten ändern). Aber die Gewichtsersparnis im vgl. zur jetzigen XTR gruppe wäre minimal und würde einiges kosten.


Ja, nur wegen der Gewichtsersparnis auf 1x12 umzurüsten macht wenig Sinn.
Liegt dann irgendwo bei 150g für 700 Eur.



Andile schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Titanschrauben? Wie viel kann man damit einsparen (auf das komplette bike)?


Kommt ganz darauf an... Mach doch mal eine ausführliche Teileliste.
Ohne zu wissen, wo ein Tausch auf Titanschrauben in Frage kommt kann man das doch nicht beantworten.
Die XTR hat ja schon viele Titan und Aluschrauben. Auch Centerlock oder 6bolt wäre interessant zu wissen.


----------



## gpzmandel (15. Oktober 2018)

Andile schrieb:


> Leider kann ich am Laufradsatz nicht so einfach sparen. Der verbaute ist der DT SWISS XCR 1.2 Ultimate Edition, mit Keramik Naben. Da findest nicht viele, die leichter sind. Außerdem wird es schnell (sehr) teuer.


Oh wenn das so ist . Ich habe das auf dem Bild so schlecht erkennen können. Das mit dem Titanschrauben geht schon ganz schön ins Geld für die paar Gramm. Aber ich wechsel immer am Vorbau die Schrauben. Bei den Bremssattel mache ich es nicht mehr nachdem mir 2 Titan schrauben abgerissen sind. Alle mit Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen. Die haben zwar ein paar Monate gehalten, aber es wirken da schon viel Kräfte auf so eine Schraube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## travelgerd (16. Oktober 2018)

In diese Galerie passt meins auch super rein. Hatte ich vorher übersehen. 
Immer noch 7,74Kg


----------



## gpzmandel (16. Oktober 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> In diese Galerie passt meins auch super rein. Hatte ich vorher übersehen.
> Immer noch 7,74Kg
> Anhang anzeigen 784771



Nicht schlecht mit Federgabel .


----------



## Laktathunter (16. Oktober 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der Rahmen?
> Nicht schlecht mit Federgabel .


Ist nicht der Rahmen sondern die Anbauteile und Reifen die das Gewicht drücken


----------



## feedyourhead (16. Oktober 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ist nicht der Rahmen sondern die Anbauteile und Reifen die das Gewicht drücken


Wobei ich 950g in L nun auch nicht unbedingt als adipös bezeichnen würde...


----------



## Laktathunter (16. Oktober 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wobei ich 950g in L nun auch nicht unbedingt als adipös bezeichnen würde...


ne sicherlich nicht, aber Rahmen von 950-1100g gibt´s mittlerweile viele, führen dann aber nicht obligatorisch zu einem sub8Kg Bike.


----------



## feedyourhead (16. Oktober 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> ne sicherlich nicht, aber Rahmen von 950-1100g gibt´s mittlerweile viele, führen dann aber nicht obligatorisch zu eine sub8Kg Bike.


Klar, bei Sub8 muss man sich schon jedes Bauteil genauer anschaun!


----------



## travelgerd (16. Oktober 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ist nicht der Rahmen sondern die Anbauteile und Reifen die das Gewicht drücken


Servus,
mit dem Rahmen alleine kannst Du leider keinen Lightweight Preis gewinnen. Leider. Es ist deutlich teurer!


----------



## Andile (26. Oktober 2018)

Bin nun bei 8,5 kg angekommen nach der letzten diät. Ziel ist <8 kg. Das gute ist, es kann nicht geklaut werden, da bewacht  und erschreckend ist, dass der wächter schwerer ist als das bike


----------



## moyo (26. Oktober 2018)

Andile schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 788314 Bin nun bei 8,5 kg angekommen nach der letzten diät. Ziel ist <8 kg. Das gute ist, es kann nicht geklaut werden, da bewacht  und erschreckend ist, dass der wächter schwerer ist als das bike


wer soll auf <8 runter, die hübsche MainCoon oder das Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andile (26. Oktober 2018)

Der Main Coon soll das zunehmen, was das bike abnimmt


----------



## gpzmandel (26. Oktober 2018)

Andile schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 788314 Bin nun bei 8,5 kg angekommen nach der letzten diät. Ziel ist <8 kg. Das gute ist, es kann nicht geklaut werden, da bewacht  und erschreckend ist, dass der wächter schwerer ist als das bike


Ist aber ein 26er oder? Schöne Katze haste da.


----------



## Andile (26. Oktober 2018)

Joa, ist ein 26er Scalpel Carbon 1 von 2011. Danke!


----------



## cluso (27. Oktober 2018)

Andile schrieb:


> Joa, ist ein 26er Scalpel Carbon 1 von 2011. Danke!



Ich wäre ja für mehr Detailbilder.


----------



## Andile (29. Oktober 2018)

Detailbilder folgen die nächsten Tage.  Heut ist wieder neues Spielzeug angekommen.


----------



## Ahija (29. Oktober 2018)

Andile schrieb:


> und erschreckend ist, dass der wächter schwerer ist als das bike



Wir brauchen mehr Bilder vom Wächter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andile (29. Oktober 2018)

Hier ein paar Bilder...wer findet den fehler


----------



## Ahija (29. Oktober 2018)

Leitungen nicht vor dem Steuerrohr gekreuzt?


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

Endlich Sub 10 

Zwar nur Knapp dafür komplett ohne Kompromissteile!
Schwere KS Lev Telestütze, keine Titanpedalen, keine Reifen die Offroad nichts verloren haben (700g vorne)
Vorbau und Lenker mit DH Freigabe.
Habe leider nur den HMF Scale Rahmen, der wiegt knapp 300g. mehr als der HMX-SL Scale Rahmen.


----------



## DC. (30. Oktober 2018)

lenker und vorbau mit dh freigabe und dann crest felgen? halten die ohne probleme bei richtigem einsatz?


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre kein DH damit, warum auch, wollte nur darauf hinweisen das ich Wert auf haltbarkeit gelegt habe bei meinem Aufbau.
Denke nicht das die Crest Felgen für CC ungeeignet sind, welchen Einsatz sollen die Felgen deiner Meinung nach erfüllen?


----------



## DC. (30. Oktober 2018)

habe die crest als recht empfindlich in erinnerung, alles andere als haltbar. aber gut wenn du mit ihr zurecht kommst
optisch finde ich das bike sehr gelungen.


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

Bin die Crest keine 40km gefahren, kann also nicht viel sagen, wusste nicht das die einen durchwachsen Ruf haben, werd wohl meine eigenen Erfahrungen damit sammeln müssen. Bleibt spannend


----------



## feedyourhead (30. Oktober 2018)

Detailfotos vom "falsch" montiertem Newmen (der übrigens keine DH Freigabe hat) würden mich interessieren.


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2018)

Hab nur das eine, du willst wahrscheinlich eher von vorne oder so?
Kann ich bei Bedarf nachreichen.


----------



## feedyourhead (30. Oktober 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hab nur das eine, du willst wahrscheinlich eher von vorne oder so?
> Kann ich bei Bedarf nachreichen.


Passt so, vielen Dank!
Schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Detailfotos vom "falsch" montiertem Newmen (der übrigens keine DH Freigabe hat) würden mich interessieren.


----------



## feedyourhead (2. November 2018)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 790534 Anhang anzeigen 790535


Ich verlass mich auf das was in der mitgelieferten Betriebsanleitung steht.
(Halten tun vermutlich beide, aber eine offizielle Freigabe ist nunmal was andres)




Demnach ist der Zweischraubenvorbau nicht für "Downhill" freigegeben.
(Der hat zb. auch kleinere Schrauben an der Klemmung als der 4Schraubenvorbau)

Frag mich auch was dieses "rein theoretisch" soll...


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2018)

Ja du hast recht, aber für mein cc bike sollte das locker reichen  
Was ich ursprünglich eigentlich nur aussagen wollte, ich hab beim Aufbau wert auf Stabilität gelegt (Crest ist ja da ein leichter Streitpunkt) das mit der DH Freigabe hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung Bzw ist diese Freigabe garnicht richtig offiziell, aber Fakt ist, es ist kein Vorbau der am Limit ist beim angepeilten Einsatz.


----------



## switchNB (2. November 2018)

Ist dieser NEWMEN Vorbau nicht nur für die negative Montage vorgesehen?!


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2018)

Nö, es sind auf beiden Seiten Logos, und Michi hat im Thread zu dem Vorbau bestätigt das er beidseitig montierbar ist.


----------



## switchNB (2. November 2018)

Ok, bei positiver Montage hätte ich dann einen „normalen“ Vorbau bevorzugt, so macht das mit dem Produktdesign keinen Sinn


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2018)

Mir ging es um Gewicht und Haltbarkeit.
Und ich hab den positiv montiert um am oberrohr vorbeizukommen fall der Lenker Umschlägt.

Geht aktuell auf den mm aus.


----------



## seven21 (5. November 2018)

Dann will ich auch mal. Aktuelles Gewicht 8,67 kg inkl. Flaschenhalter und Pedale. Ohne Satteltasche .

Diesen Winter kommen noch ein Beast Lenker, Beast Sattelstütze und Xpedo Pedale ran. Zielgewicht ca. 8,4 kg


----------



## Bois_Wood (11. März 2020)

Centurion Numinis Carbon Team
Rahmen XL 
Gewicht 9.55


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (13. März 2020)

Bulls Black Adder Team 2016 
Rahmen: L
Gewicht: 9,65 Kg


----------



## Friendsofmine (22. März 2020)

Nope


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. März 2020)

Mit den Reifen, besonders auch am VR fährst du aber wohl hauptsächlich Straße oder mal einen Feldweg ?
Ansonsten schick bis auf die Pedale und das Geweih vorne, was aber ja jedem körperlich vorgegeben wird.


----------



## Friendsofmine (22. März 2020)

Nope


----------



## mikeonbike (23. März 2020)

Ohne Flasche, aber mit Sensoren, Computer 9,24 kg... Da ist allerdings noch Luft nach unten... Zum rumballern aber schon ganz ok...


----------



## feedyourhead (23. März 2020)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> CD F-Si = 9,14 Kg
> 
> mit S-Works Stütze und Wahoo
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 999881


Hast Du eine Teileliste?
Gewicht verwundert mich (trotz der Reifen) schon arg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (23. März 2020)

Nope


----------



## mikeonbike (23. März 2020)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> @feedyourhead
> • S-Works Sattelstütze 27,2/400mm - 195gr
> • Sram X1 Carbon Kurbel                  - 595gr
> • Cobalt 11 Carbon Lenker /680er    - 155gr
> ...


Was hat dann der rahmen, die gabel und der laufradsatz... Was ist da für ne schalt-/bremsgruppe drauf... Irgendwo muss du ja das Gewicht mir gegenüber einsparen... Mit der stütze, der Kurbel und den Pedalen gewinnst du noch keinen Blumentopf


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. März 2020)

Nope


----------



## yellow-faggin (24. März 2020)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Bremse - Sram Guide RS
> Schaltung - Sram NX
> LRS - Czero



Macht das Gewicht jetzt nicht unbedingt glaubwürdiger 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, dass Rad gefällt durchaus nur sollte eine Gewichtsangabe sofern man sie denn dazuschreibt auch realistisch sein


----------



## gorgo (24. März 2020)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Bremse - Sram Guide RS
> Schaltung - Sram NX
> LRS - Czero



Dann geht deine Wage wohl falsch. 
Mein Hi-Mod Limited in L mit kompletter XTR, Hollowgram Carbon LRS und Hollowgram Kurbel wiegt 9,2kg.


----------



## Friendsofmine (24. März 2020)

@yellow-faggin 

Hab keine Zeit deine persönlichen Probleme und deinen Fetisch mit deiner Waage weiter zu verfolgen. Mein Rad wiegt was es wiegt.
Wenn dein Stahlrad mehr wiegt - dein Problem.


----------



## yellow-faggin (24. März 2020)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> @yellow-faggin
> 
> Hab keine Zeit deine persönlichen Probleme und deinen Fetisch mit deiner Waage weiter zu verfolgen. Mein Rad wiegt was es wiegt.
> Wenn dein Stahlrad mehr wiegt - dein Problem.



Irgendeinen Fetisch muss man ja haben ?
Aber da neben mir noch 3 weitere Leute das Gewicht doch zumindest in Frage stellen, kann es ja nicht so weit hergeholt sein...

Aber die Reaktionen auf Nachfragen/Teilelisten bei fragwürdigen Gesamtgewichten sind irgendwie immer gleich ??

Insofern erfreue dich an deinem Rad, was ich auch nebenbei nie in Frage gestellt habe das es nicht gefällt.

PS: Mein Stahlrad/Stadtschlampe ist tatsächlich ein gutes Kilogramm schwerer, hat aber auch Schutzbleche und Rahmenschalthebel ?


----------



## Goldschatzengel (24. März 2020)

BMC Teamelite TE01XT - 7,95Kg ohne Pedale als Tägliches Arbeitstier


----------



## zett78 (25. März 2020)

Goldschatzengel schrieb:


> BMC Teamelite TE01XT - 7,95Kg ohne Pedale als Tägliches ArbeitstierAnhang anzeigen 1001174Anhang anzeigen 1001175


das zweite Bild ist der Beweis!!
Der MTBler macht die Böden im Wald kaputt!
Unmöglich du!!!


----------



## Goldschatzengel (25. März 2020)

zett78 schrieb:


> das zweite Bild ist der Beweis!!
> Der MTBler macht die Böden im Wald kaputt!
> Unmöglich du!!!



Mein Bike ist schließlich auch kein Show Bike und wird auch mit der Starrgabel "Niner" rangenommen. Natürlich wird es nach jeder Fahrt geputzt. Aber so ein sauberes Rad will doch eh keiner sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (25. März 2020)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hab keine Zeit deine persönlichen Probleme und deinen Fetisch mit deiner Waage weiter zu verfolgen. Mein Rad wiegt was es wiegt.
> Wenn dein Stahlrad mehr wiegt - dein Problem.


Mich würde halt in erster Linie interessieren, wie man trotz der günstigen und schweren Teile dann dennoch ein leichtes Bike erhält.
Würde mir für zukünftige Aufbauten viel Geld sparen.
Also wenn Du eine Teileliste hast gerne her damit.
Die bisherigen Infos nützen leider wenig.


----------



## daniel77 (26. März 2020)

neue Pellen, Gewicht bleibt trotzdem unter 10


----------



## sir-florian (18. April 2020)

Das sah 3x besser aus als das aktuelle...




tobi2036 schrieb:


> Bulls Black Adder Team 2016
> Rahmen: L
> Gewicht: 9,65 Kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 994401Anhang anzeigen 994402


----------



## tobi2036 (20. April 2020)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Das sah 3x besser aus als das aktuelle...




Ja, das stimmt. Hab gestern sogar an der Eisdiele noch für das Bike, und vor allem die RS1-Gabel tolle Komplimente bekommen?.


----------

